# Tourists Sueing State of Utah



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The truth is sometimes stranger than fiction:

I thought about putting this in the humor section



https://news.yahoo.com/tourists-china-sue-utah-over-195950454.html


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

what.the.tarnation... yeah thats really weird


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah, well, you ain't in Kansas anymore Toto...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I laugh at the thought of chinese tourists coming to Utah and buy Shirts, Hats, trinkets and do-dads... that were made in China.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Everything is a lawsuit waiting to happen anymore. 

What the world really needs is MORE lawyers !!!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

2full said:


> What the world really needs is MORE lawyers !!!


Amen!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

2full said:


> Everything is a lawsuit waiting to happen anymore.
> 
> What the world really needs is MORE lawyers !!!


The world would be better off ignoring them...


----------

